

GoFundMe for Baltimore Officers Removed After 41 Minutes - blueatlas
http://www.vocativ.com/news/189320/freddie-gray-gofundme-removed-baltimore-police-officers/

======
paulhauggis
GoFundMe is a pretty un-ethical business if they suspend an account purely
based on their personal/political beliefs. In fact, this is a form of
discrimination and they should be taken to court over it.

It's not that much different than the bakery that refused to make a cake for a
gay wedding. They weren't discriminating against the people (the couple that
wanted the cake could get a b-day cake for instance)

We don't even have all of the information when it comes to the Baltimore
police. There has been no trial yet.

I'm really tired of this selective discrimination.

